# Somebody needs this!!!!!



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1948-WHIZZE...385?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b77f6179


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2013)

That is, very nice bri, looks like a ND front brake too. J motor, the air filter isn't being made anymore.
Here in SoCal bike with H motor goes for about $1500.00, someones gonna score with that one.

Ray


----------

